

How do I promote my site? - Maven911

My site: www.financeschool.info<p>I would like constructive criticism. On the look (I am not much of a web programmer) and how to promote it (and please no generic SEO or paying for AdWords).<p>I have tried promoting it in finance forums and such. My highest daily page visit was 40. That day most of the traffic came from blogger.com as a referral, to which I am quite suprised since I don't see it posted anywhere on blogger and most likely came from the Navigation Bar when you click on "Next Blog". Typically it is much much lower.
======
thepanister
Well... So you don't want to pay for Adwords? :) hmmm

Here is what you should do:

1- Submit it to all the free search engines like Google, Yahoo, msn, and
others...

2- Create a blog for your website, and post at least 1 entry/week.

3- Make your website's content available in RSS feeds.

4- Post your website everywhere on the internet.... forums, blogs, rss feed
burners, and everywhere.

5- Make an invitation tool for your website, registeration system, and let
users import their contacts to invite their friends to your website...

Try to make it social as much as you can... and update it's home page daily...
that would be great.

Also don't forget to add rich information that would be really useful to
users. Content is the king!

If you follow this recipe, you will have a good base of users within 6 or 7
months!

~~~
Maven911
Hi thepanister,

Thank you so much for the feedback! I appreciate it!

~~~
thepanister
You are welcome!

If you like what I wrote, then consider voting for it :P

